# iPhone Data Counter



## jaws01 (Nov 17, 2006)

How accurate is the iphone's built in data counter?


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard it reads a little high but it's nothing I'd count on... I'm waiting for my first bill to compare and find out for sure. Love to hear if anyone has a concrete answer on this one!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

well...

does anyone know if the data via WiFi is also included in the count? I get the feeling that it actually is @ which point, this throws off the actual read. 

H!


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

its only edge data that is in the count


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah its definately edge only in that count. I've used tonnes of wifi and no edge, and my count shows 0/0.


----------



## anitalev (Jan 16, 2009)

*data counter*

how do i check my data count?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Settings>General>Usage.


----------

